# Sites and sounds from the ECLSTS 2011



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Well Saturday is here and we arrived at the 2011 ECLSTS at 930 AM. No line at front door which is good and why we show up at 930 instead of 900am.

Show was busy but not so much that it was elbows to elbows thank goodness. People said Friday was really busy thats good.


We started in vendors hall with Axle and Joeane And Dan from Train Li, they are a class act all the way. Great to talk to them and learn whats new for this year.

Axle told me Lewis of Aristo said he was going to make Plastic Track? Not a good ideal Sir







Another Plastic track manufacture wont sell, Stick with low cost Alum..









Trust me as YOU DO know i know what will sell good Rite.......................................

Next we moved on thru the show and met up with Stan the man and Rex. Very good guys in person, It was a pleasure to mete you bolth............









Talked in length with Scott Polk about some things and it seamed to be a good conversation and i do like that Scott being forward with me as i was with him.

Hopefully water under bridge soon. they also had a Connie running







and had there new sound on Display and it sounded OK for what it is. Should be a good REVO

Above entry level sound unit and the price if it holds is rite. 


Next on to Fred at AML Bethgons and new P-s hopper cars very soon and Robby at RLD has 3 special paint versions of the p-s units on order, check out his web site.





































Then on to USA Trains and he had some cool stuff on display and was selling many locomotive bodies again






















































Ok BRB MLS acting very weird tonight..........


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Back...........

Next on to Eagle Wings Iron Crafts, Dan had some very COOL stuff on display including this cool ASS Station ..................











Next i spoke in length with Ron Bodner. Very cool train guy and the one i THINK MADE OUT THE BEST AT THIS SHOW............









He is also a Dealer for Train Li now so look him up for any products you need...............

I spoke with Rck I. from Cordless Renovations and RCS America. he's a great guy, call him if you need anything Battery

as i was impressed by talking with him. He has some of the COOLEST Battery stuff out there for G Scale. 


Next on to the Layout Hall which i have many pictures but need to up load them.................

Spoke with Larry Ottis. From the Conn. Club.......Always a class act. Heres is the 1st running of his AML Pacific and Heavyweights.

Very cool Larry and it's a Great loco, I own a few............


















And here a photo of a cool weathered CSX USA Hopper car from the Conn. layout as well. I do have a bunch more pictures of this and other layouts to be posted later.











BRB............

Nicky.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Next on to the Modeling contest were Nicky got a Stiffy over these 2..................

Did i say AWSOME AWSOME AWSOME...........





































And a Bar seen for Nicky, But no Naked Chicks though?????????????????
WT Frig.............


















Also met Andy Clark thru Robbie at RLD cool guy and one of my train HEROS..............


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Some of the Coolest Pictures from Layout Hall that i have to offer..........


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Nick, 

Thanks for the the good info. and all the pictures. 

-Ted


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

What !!!!!!!!!! Tricky Nicky never goes home without some sort of surprise for his Fello CSXers.....................











Thanks to Fred T. from IL. for the custom paint work and Rex if what i heard was true for getting them done and Delivered to me today, for my next week show









Thank You............ Awsome job on all 3 units.......... 


Great show, and was worth the trip.............. thanks Harry for all the Hard work you do on behalf of this Show







My Respect to you Sir.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

OOOOOOOOOOOO Yea. Nicky got wood, Lots of wood..............


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

WOW! That bridge was spectacular. Probably real concrete for a counterweight too! Looks like a very fun time.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Awesome pictures Nick!

Was really nice to actually meet you and put a face to the voice over the phone.

I really like the job that guy did on your CSX engines, can you email me with the details, lead time, cost, ect, and his contact info.

Ron


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Cool pics...thanks for sharing!

Bubba


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Yea great pics Nicky 

Thanks


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks guys,

I took a bunch more but need to upload them today.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the show tour Nick. Very nice. Looked like a lot of neat stuff. Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By BodsRailRoad on 26 Mar 2011 10:38 PM 
Awesome pictures Nick!

Was really nice to actually meet you and put a face to the voice over the phone.

I really like the job that guy did on your CSX engines, can you email me with the details, lead time, cost, ect, and his contact info.

Ron

Thanks Ron,

It was good to meet you too. Fred did a great job and i gave him 2 more

units to do. As soon as he sends me some cards i will send you his full info.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 26 Mar 2011 08:03 PM 
Some of the Coolest Pictures from Layout Hall that i have to offer..........










I am impressed by this one legged track support system. Anybody else done this? Looks like a T-Pole with an adjustable leg. I like it.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Great pictures and commentary, Nick. Thanks a lot for posting them. Just made some of us more sorry that we couldn't get up there!









Ed


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Del
Mike utilizes pipe Steel Threaded Flanges. Our layout is similar to Mike's but we use half thread couplings and two legs due to 15" wide curves (though one could use one leg on that configuration):


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick,

Nice pictures. Thanks for taking one of me!! Next time, perhaps you'll come over and say hi? I didn't even see you hiding over there behind the coal pier! 











That is me and Luke on the far side of the layout, upper right hand corner of your picture!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By eheading on 28 Mar 2011 06:01 AM 
Great pictures and commentary, Nick. Thanks a lot for posting them. Just made some of us more sorry that we couldn't get up there!









Ed

Thanks Ed,

Maybe next year you and RJ can make a road trip in those big RV's you guys got...............









If your going to make the trip, The spring show is the better of the 2 to come two in my opionion.

All the major players in the hobby are here..


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By markoles on 28 Mar 2011 07:03 AM 
Nick,

Nice pictures. Thanks for taking one of me!! Next time, perhaps you'll come over and say hi? I didn't even see you hiding over there behind the coal pier! 











That is me and Luke on the far side of the layout, upper right hand corner of your picture! 






Sorry Mark, 


I didn't see you standing their other wise i would have introduced myself. I think i did see you

in the bathroom with the stroller and you looked like you had your hands full 


so i didnt want to bother you. I will catch up with you and Jim in the fall if i attend. I heard a rumor a

couple of months ago that Harry is only renting vendor hall and the entry way for the

fall show this year.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick, 

I'll catch up with you one of these times! Jim was there on Saturday, but I missed him! It is hard to avoid Larry!! I was running my trains with the CT guys on Friday.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I am impressed by this one legged track support system. Anybody else done this? 

The Warrior Run Loco layout is also a single-leg layout, using threaded gas pipe into a flange under the joint. There are 2 bolts on each joint, so the whole thing is a rigid structure when assembled. One side has the 4-legged cart into which most of it slides for transport. This one:











You can see the cart in this pic before the skirts go on.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, 
But those are for narrow gauge trains, so they're lighter anyway! (Just kidding!!!)


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok Try it again... 
Nick.. Tk's for post and the update you did.. Great photos.. 
One quesion thro... if this works... 
I notice in this photo that USA had Shells for sale.. Is this normal from them or these was what was laying around? I have a fairly new UP F-3 I would like to make in to a Santa fe in Warbonet either a A or B unit out of it. Get any infor. on it nick? and did you see what they were going for.. tks for the come back on blank page.. You know old guy and programs that get in to these high tech equip. here.. Broke a peddle off of my Bike gen..........lol........


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By noelw on 28 Mar 2011 03:39 PM 










Noel.........









Did you forget to write something........he he he


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

No just can't post? Always go blank. Now on del puter and try this one.







Ok it working on this puter.. Must be that Download of netframe that get in the HP Puter?? 
Ok this one is workring. boy it one thing or another.. Either can't get in MLS or servers problem or living in the country and back conection or now stupid auto down load form micor crap updates. Ok back to there post. *Sorry.* 


*Here ... You can help*







 *Kicking the kat*..........It helps.. lol


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I want to ask the same question as Nole. Were those shells for sale and were they complete. I am looking for a NW-2 Cow Shell l

JJ


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick;


I was there Saturday, but was unable to bump into you.  My buddy had two other friends to meet, and we had agreed to meet at the snack bar in the back of the layouts hall.  I was able to display my train on Big Green until 2:00 pm.


I was disappointed to learn that the beer can tank cars would not be available until late summer or early fall.  I really thought they were already available for purchase.  Some of the other things I had hoped to purchase were not to be found.  The biggest disappointment was TrainWorld.  I did a quick lookover shortly before lunch.  They were pretty busy, so I decided to return after lunck for a better look.  It could not have been much later than 1:10 pm when I returned, but the TrainWorld staff had already removed everything from their tables! (Talk about being in a hurry to get home!







)


I still got a few good deals, but previous years were better.


Got a photo of the train below.


Best,


David Meashey


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By noelw on 28 Mar 2011 03:39 PM 
Ok Try it again... 
Nick.. Tk's for post and the update you did.. Great photos.. 
One quesion thro... if this works... 
I notice in this photo that USA had Shells for sale.. Is this normal from them or these was what was laying around? I have a fairly new UP F-3 I would like to make in to a Santa fe in Warbonet either a A or B unit out of it. Get any infor. on it nick? and did you see what they were going for.. tks for the come back on blank page.. You know old guy and programs that get in to these high tech equip. here.. Broke a peddle off of my Bike gen..........lol........ 

















Hey Noelw,

To answer yours and JJ's Question yes they were for sale,

They ussually have lots of bodys at the shows.

Most are complete, some are missing a few parts and some are stripped down.


They have most all body types, different rd names and range from $15.00 to $30.00

Its really a good deal. If i had the extra cash i would have made him a offer for them all.


Im still thinking about it and may make a package offer at the fall show for all of them.

My next project will involve a lot of train Engine Shells and i only have about 25 rite

now, but still need a bunch more to do what i'm thinking of..........


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Dave Meashey on 28 Mar 2011 07:35 PM 


Nick;


I was there Saturday, but was unable to bump into you. My buddy had two other friends to meet, and we had agreed to meet at the snack bar in the back of the layouts hall. I was able to display my train on Big Green until 2:00 pm.


I was disappointed to learn that the beer can tank cars would not be available until late summer or early fall. I really thought they were already available for purchase. Some of the other things I had hoped to purchase were not to be found. The biggest disappointment was TrainWorld. I did a quick lookover shortly before lunch. They were pretty busy, so I decided to return after lunck for a better look. It could not have been much later than 1:10 pm when I returned, but the TrainWorld staff had already removed everything from their tables! (Talk about being in a hurry to get home!







)


I still got a few good deals, but previous years were better.


Got a photo of the train below.


Best,


David Meashey














Dave,

Sorry i was looking for you but i didnt see your train 

on the Modelers table so i thought you had left already. 


I didnt know you found a siding for it.

We will hook up the next time and chat. 


And i agree about the early break down

thing. Show rules say 4pm no sooner,

Its unfair for the people who spend money to get

in around noon and the vendors are starting to pack

up......


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

thanks for the pics. 
(made me drool so much, that i was thinking about putting a bowl on my lap)


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Heres a couple more photos and then i'm done.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

This thought just hit my dirty mind. I was disappointed to learn the beer can tank cars were not yet produced. I wanted the Hooker Chemicals car, as orange and black were my old high school's colors. I found a very nice little pack donkey at the Just Plain Folks booth. So I guess I could truly say that I did not get my Hooker at ECLSTS, but I did leave with a very nice a$$!









The Devil made me do it,
David Meashey


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## fred j (Jan 12, 2011)

Was a great show, we had a blast meeting everyone and talking to all the vendors.
One company we didnt see was MTH ?

Fred


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for taking the pictures! Someday I will actually be able to get to one of these!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By fred j on 29 Mar 2011 07:12 PM 
Was a great show, we had a blast meeting everyone and talking to all the vendors.
One company we didnt see was MTH ?

Fred 





Fred,


Im not surprised you didn't see MTH at the show 

Based on what i heard at the Edison NJ show 


With their new found success in HO and

the failure of the Triplex and GG-1 I think MTH is 


re thinking their Largescale line.

I think MTH's days in large scale are numbered.

I asked about rereleases and new products and the

New Proto 3 boards and the Rep just shrugged is shoulders 

and said we will have to see.


But on a good note they do have some cool stuff

coming out in HO and O guage...........................


----------

